# I have $2000 for a new 7 string. Whats the best $2000 7?



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am about to drop $2000 for a new/used 7 string guitar. _I already have several 7's but am in the market for something new. I am coming to you guys to get the best info on the best options out there right now. I need your input. What is the best new/used 7 string for around $2000?_


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jan 22, 2012)

Considered any of the JP's?


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 22, 2012)

ESP NT7?


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am about to drop $2000 for a new/used 7 string guitar. _I already have several 7's but am in the market for something new. I am coming to you guys to get the best info on the best options out there right now. I need your input. What is the best new/used 7 string for around $2000?_


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 22, 2012)

$2000 gets you alot... A EBMM JP, a very nice Carvin, Ibanez Prestiges, ESP's, USA Jacksons, etc. Can you be more specific on what you'd like in a guitar?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ever think about trying out a Strictly 7? Judging by what you currently Own you seem to like the superstrat shape, they have a few different styles from vintage fender to a more modern RG bidy shape. 

Also you could take a look at An RGD or a Used J.Custom...maybe Carvin?


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> $2000 gets you alot... A EBMM JP, a very nice Carvin, Ibanez Prestiges, ESP's, USA Jacksons, etc. Can you be more specific on what you'd like in a guitar?



Ebony board, Floyd style trem, fretmarkers and thats about it...


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

OOOPS! I posted the same ad twice. Im such a tard!


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Im thinking about just buying a brand new ESP FR7 but I am not real happy with the black. I have enough black guitars. Does anyone know if they make a trans black version of the FR7? Anyone have any experience with the FR7? Is the neck comfortable?


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Jan 22, 2012)

I badly want a JP7. Those are in your price range.


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Adrian-XI said:


> Considered any of the JP's?



Yeah, I would like one with an ebony board, piezo, and without the JP inlay on the first fret. Do they make one with those specs?


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

SpaceDock said:


> ESP NT7?



Yeah, actually, I was considering buying a brand new ESP FR7. It has all the specs I want in a guitar but I just hate buying new when you can usually find a like new one on the forums for a lot less $. Nah meen?


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Zonk Knuckle said:


> I badly want a JP7. Those are in your price range.



Yeah. I was offered a Redburst JP7 and was very tempted to pull the trigger on it. VERY TEMPTED! I just wish it had an ebony board. I loves me some sleek ebony


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Ever think about trying out a Strictly 7? Judging by what you currently Own you seem to like the superstrat shape, they have a few different styles from vintage fender to a more modern RG bidy shape.
> 
> Also you could take a look at An RGD or a Used J.Custom...maybe Carvin?



I definitely dig the superstrat shape. Not really into V's, Kelly, Explorer shaped guitars. I like the J Customs but I dont really like the floral inlays. I really like the RGD also but the 2127 is the one I was eyeballing and, again, I could only seem to find the flat black ones and I was trying to find something that wasnt necessarily a straight up black guitar. Im not real big on the Carvins I have been seeing lately although I would love one of the new DC800's! Just looking for something a little different than a Carvin at the moment...


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 22, 2012)

blessedadversary777 said:


> Im thinking about just buying a brand new ESP FR7 but I am not real happy with the black. I have enough black guitars. Does anyone know if they make a trans black version of the FR7? Anyone have any experience with the FR7? Is the neck comfortable?



Alex Wade from Whitechapel said those necks are the best. When him and the rest of the guys from the band made their signatures they had the necks made like the Horizon necks because they were so good.


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

theicon2125 said:


> Alex Wade from Whitechapel said those necks are the best. When him and the rest of the guys from the band made their signatures they had the necks made like the Horizon necks because they were so good.



Right on. I used to have a USA ESP Hollywood Custom Shop Horizon 6 string and it had a neck that was comparable to a JP6 in size and playability. If the FR7 was even remotely close to as comfortable as that neck I would totally fall in love. I havent seen the Whitechapel sigs. Are they out yet?


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 22, 2012)

blessedadversary777 said:


> Right on. I used to have a USA ESP Hollywood Custom Shop Horizon 6 string and it had a neck that was comparable to a JP6 in size and playability. If the FR7 was even remotely close to as comfortable as that neck I would totally fall in love. I havent seen the Whitechapel sigs. Are they out yet?



They aren't in stores yet, but there is thread on here that is dedicated to them. The pic of Ben's isn't what his model actually looks like, but if you check the ESP website there is a link to the 2012 guitars and you can see them in there. Also Gearhounds has them on the website.


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

theicon2125 said:


> They aren't in stores yet, but there is thread on here that is dedicated to them. The pic of Ben's isn't what his model actually looks like, but if you check the ESP website there is a link to the 2012 guitars and you can see them in there. Also Gearhounds has them on the website.



Yeah, after you mentioned it I went and checked out that thread! Im really diggin' both the trans black ones! Freakin' sick! I think Im 'bout to go to the ESP home page. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 22, 2012)

blessedadversary777 said:


> Yeah, after you mentioned it I went and checked out that thread! Im really diggin' both the trans black ones! Freakin' sick! I think Im 'bout to go to the ESP home page. Thanks for the heads up!



No problem bro, I really hope I can get my Loomis sold by the time they are in stores so I can get one before they are backordered. I'm really digging Zach's (I love Alex's too but I'm an EMG guy)


----------



## DraggAmps (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd easily go with a JP7. I'd save up a little more or look for a used JPX/XI/XII (I'm a little biased because I just did this with the JPXI-7, though). I can't afford to own tons of nice guitars at once, but I have been through quite a few guitars in that price range by buying and selling them and I just haven't played anything I liked as much. It's personal preference, though. Just take all of our answers as recommended guitars that you should look into and then make a decision yourself.

To me, EBMM's just feel custom in every way and they're flawless like only the best customs are (Usually. However, sometimes things slip passed QC, like with any company. In which case, have EBMM fix or replace it under warranty or send it back to the dealer, because I wouldn't accept anything but a _[perfect_ EBMM). I also love them because they don't really "lack" anywhere. They have great sound, great feel, great features and specs, quality, etc. Great hardware, best trem/bridge ever, pickups that really don't need replacing at all, best quality (and most durable) paint I've seen on a guitar, killer specs (my JPXI has SS frets, 20'' radius, mahogany neck, ebony fretboard, alder body with mahogany "tone block", and maple top. Almost all BFR models have this wood combo. Love that wood combo). Oh, and one other thing I have to mention is versatility. Never played a more versatile guitar, even if I'm not factoring in the piezo system which gives you a really good acoustic type tone. Oh, and greatest neck I've ever felt , especially on the JPXI (which is a bit flatter radius and maybe a little thinner. Perfect shape).


----------



## DraggAmps (Jan 22, 2012)

Edit: Apparently JP's have already been mentioned. None of them match your exact specs because the only one's with ebony board is the JPX/XI/XII and those are BFR's which always have the shield inlay (accept for the Dargie II, which is very, very rare in a 7 and is not ebony, IIRC). I don't even notice the inlay, personally. Classy looking inlays, IMO. You can't really read the "JPXI" unless you're close. 

But yeah, the ESP FR7 is a great guitar. ESP's are generally pretty flawless. I just felt the same way as with a lot of the upper end Ibanez, ESP, and Jackson's I owned. I felt like I had a very high quality instrument, but not something that just wowed me every time I picked it up that always gave me that feeling I was holding an incredible dream guitar. Didn't feel like "the best". It was almost like a very high quality, flawless version of an LTD, since with a lot of those brands (Ibby, ESP, Jackson, etc), there are very comparable lower end versions and the upper end versions are just much better built and maybe with better specs (and a lot of the time even the hardware is the same. Same pickups and tuners, etc). But without the small details that give it away, you could hardly tell them from the much cheaper versions. They're amazing guitars that are reliable, play good, sound good, etc, though. If you have an LTD that you love but just want it to be as perfect and high quality as possible, they will blow you away. 

My other thing is that I like to get a hand-built in the USA guitar whenever possible. I know that Japanese custom guitars are very comparable, though.


----------



## Erazoender (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd go with a Strictly 7 Ola sig....


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 22, 2012)

Erazoender said:


> I'd go with a Strictly 7 Ola sig....



Those look incredible (it's called Strictor 7 I think)


----------



## littledoc (Jan 22, 2012)

blessedadversary777 said:


> I am about to drop $2000 for a new/used 7 string guitar. _I already have several 7's but am in the market for something new. I am coming to you guys to get the best info on the best options out there right now. I need your input. What is the best new/used 7 string for around $2000?_



My bias is a Carvin (if you grab a hard tail) or an RGD2127Z. You can get a used JP7, but I dunno... gloss necks are a major fail in my book, and if I'm gonna get a trem I'd rather have a double-locking system. 

Also: Claremore, eh? Small world....


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

DraggAmps said:


> I'd easily go with a JP7. I'd save up a little more or look for a used JPX/XI/XII (I'm a little biased because I just did this with the JPXI-7, though). I can't afford to own tons of nice guitars at once, but I have been through quite a few guitars in that price range by buying and selling them and I just haven't played anything I liked as much. It's personal preference, though. Just take all of our answers as recommended guitars that you should look into and then make a decision yourself.
> 
> To me, EBMM's just feel custom in every way and they're flawless like only the best customs are (Usually. However, sometimes things slip passed QC, like with any company. In which case, have EBMM fix or replace it under warranty or send it back to the dealer, because I wouldn't accept anything but a _[perfect_ EBMM). I also love them because they don't really "lack" anywhere. They have great sound, great feel, great features and specs, quality, etc. Great hardware, best trem/bridge ever, pickups that really don't need replacing at all, best quality (and most durable) paint I've seen on a guitar, killer specs (my JPXI has SS frets, 20'' radius, mahogany neck, ebony fretboard, alder body with mahogany "tone block", and maple top. Almost all BFR models have this wood combo. Love that wood combo). Oh, and one other thing I have to mention is versatility. Never played a more versatile guitar, even if I'm not factoring in the piezo system which gives you a really good acoustic type tone. Oh, and greatest neck I've ever felt , especially on the JPXI (which is a bit flatter radius and maybe a little thinner. Perfect shape).


For sure bro, I would LOVE a JPX! I have owned a JP6 that was fully loaded but I ended up trading it for a 5150iii a while back. It did have ALL the killer features that a person would want in a guitar. It just didnt have a 7th string!!! It did mimic that of a custom guitar in alot of ways. If only I could find one of those black sugar JP's with the ebony board and the roasted maple neck! That would be so sick! Thanks for the educated input bro! Mucho appreciated


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

DraggAmps said:


> Edit: Apparently JP's have already been mentioned. None of them match your exact specs because the only one's with ebony board is the JPX/XI/XII and those are BFR's which always have the shield inlay (accept for the Dargie II, which is very, very rare in a 7 and is not ebony, IIRC). I don't even notice the inlay, personally. Classy looking inlays, IMO. You can't really read the "JPXI" unless you're close.
> 
> But yeah, the ESP FR7 is a great guitar. ESP's are generally pretty flawless. I just felt the same way as with a lot of the upper end Ibanez, ESP, and Jackson's I owned. I felt like I had a very high quality instrument, but not something that just wowed me every time I picked it up that always gave me that feeling I was holding an incredible dream guitar. Didn't feel like "the best". It was almost like a very high quality, flawless version of an LTD, since with a lot of those brands (Ibby, ESP, Jackson, etc), there are very comparable lower end versions and the upper end versions are just much better built and maybe with better specs (and a lot of the time even the hardware is the same. Same pickups and tuners, etc). But without the small details that give it away, you could hardly tell them from the much cheaper versions. They're amazing guitars that are reliable, play good, sound good, etc, though. If you have an LTD that you love but just want it to be as perfect and high quality as possible, they will blow you away.
> 
> My other thing is that I like to get a hand-built in the USA guitar whenever possible. I know that Japanese custom guitars are very comparable, though.



Agreed about the ESP's. Except for my 2006 M2 NTB. It feels so quality when playing it! It seems a cut above the rest of the ESP's I have owned (except for the custom shop Will Adler I had) I have also played some LTD's that felt like $2000 guitars. TOTALLY agree about getting USA guitars! Although, if something I like happens to be MIJ then it doesnt deter me from getting it. My dream 7 string would be a USA Jackson with fretmarkers and a Floyd. All the 7 string USA Jacksons I have seen all have blank boards. Such a buzz kill if you like fretmarkers! Now my GAS for a USA Jackson 7 is all fired up again! AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Erazoender said:


> I'd go with a Strictly 7 Ola sig....



Hmmm, havent seen one yet. Im gonna have to go check it out. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

littledoc said:


> My bias is a Carvin (if you grab a hard tail) or an RGD2127Z. You can get a used JP7, but I dunno... gloss necks are a major fail in my book, and if I'm gonna get a trem I'd rather have a double-locking system.
> 
> Also: Claremore, eh? Small world....



Yeah, I do prefer Floyd style trems although the JP trem is pretty killer in alot of ways. Easy to do the backwards dive bombs with but not my favorite. I looked at a couple 2127's and they were all flat black. Im not too sure if I like the flat black all that much. It looks like a primer paint job but I do love that they come stock tuned a whole step down because thats the tuning my band plays in anyways so it would save me from having to set it up. I also already have a couple really nice Ibanez 7's. I was thinking of trying something new. Unless, I could find a white Universeto go with my black one. Anyways, its good to see a fellow local metalhead on the forum. There are so few of us in the Tulsa area. Even fewer of us that play/own 7 strings. Nice to meet you bro. Thanks for your advice. Do you know anyone locally with any killer 7's for sale at a decent price? If so, hit me up. I have $$$


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Uh oh! Just found a decent deal on a brand new JP Stealth! You guys got any input on the Stealth?


----------



## RyanSiew (Jan 22, 2012)

The new JPXII seems pretty cool! I say look into the JP line by Music man.


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

RyanSiew said:


> The new JPXII seems pretty cool! I say look into the JP line by Music man.



Yeah, I just found a new JP7 Stealth. Do you know if the Stealth has an ebony board or dark rosewood?


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

RyanSiew said:


> The new JPXII seems pretty cool! I say look into the JP line by Music man.



I noticed this was your 1st post. Welcome to the forum bro


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 22, 2012)

blessedadversary777 said:


> I definitely dig the superstrat shape. Not really into V's, Kelly, Explorer shaped guitars. I like the J Customs but I dont really like the floral inlays. I really like the RGD also but the 2127 is the one I was eyeballing and, again, I could only seem to find the flat black ones and I was trying to find something that wasnt necessarily a straight up black guitar. Im not real big on the Carvins I have been seeing lately although I would love one of the new DC800's! Just looking for something a little different than a Carvin at the moment...



For that price, stick production if you don't want a Carvin, you won't find much else worthwhile on the market there. I would go EBMM most likely, although I have never played a JP7 their basses are beautiful beasts that can measure to my exacting standards.


----------



## WillDfx (Jan 22, 2012)

theicon2125 said:


> Those look incredible (it's called Strictor 7 I think)



The Solar 7 Ola Sig in question, is indeed made by STRICTLY 7 GUITARS.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 22, 2012)

^I think he's convincing the Solar for the Strictor model that Strictly 7 makes (that V with the funky bevelling).

If the vine inlay is the one thing you can't live with on a J.Custom (I know how you feel, TBH) then the RG8712F and the old RG8527 are good choices. They have mahogany bodies with flamed maple tops, come in trans black (as well as some amber burst-ish thing that I don't remember the name of) and have the Edge Pro 7 trem. The old RG8527 had a three-piece maple/bubinga neck with a rosewood board and offset dot inlays and the RG8715F has a 5-piece maple/wenge neck with centered mini dot inlays on the rosewood fretboard. So the only thing lacking from your wishlist would be the ebony.

The reintroduced RG8527 has the 5-piece neck, but sadly it also had the vine inlay and an Edge Zero 7 bridge.


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> For that price, stick production if you don't want a Carvin, you won't find much else worthwhile on the market there. I would go EBMM most likely, although I have never played a JP7 their basses are beautiful beasts that can measure to my exacting standards.



Ive kinda been steering towards the EBMM stuff. I just seen a Tom Anderson 7 string that peaked my interest though!


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^I think he's convincing the Solar for the Strictor model that Strictly 7 makes (that V with the funky bevelling).
> 
> If the vine inlay is the one thing you can't live with on a J.Custom (I know how you feel, TBH) then the RG8712F and the old RG8527 are good choices. They have mahogany bodies with flamed maple tops, come in trans black (as well as some amber burst-ish thing that I don't remember the name of) and have the Edge Pro 7 trem. The old RG8527 had a three-piece maple/bubinga neck with a rosewood board and offset dot inlays and the RG8715F has a 5-piece maple/wenge neck with centered mini dot inlays on the rosewood fretboard. So the only thing lacking from your wishlist would be the ebony.
> 
> The reintroduced RG8527 has the 5-piece neck, but sadly it also had the vine inlay and an Edge Zero 7 bridge.



I would definitely be interested in any of those you mentioned IF I could find them!


----------



## tank (Jan 22, 2012)

musicman,ran,j craft ibanez,esp


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 22, 2012)

blessedadversary777 said:


> I would definitely be interested in any of those you mentioned IF I could find them!


 Well, one of the amber-bursted ones was sold right here on SS a while back (this one[/url9, in fact), but I think you're gonna need a lot of patience if you want to score one. Check eBay often and other similar sites that you know of. Sometimes an abundance of patience pays off in the end. That's why builders like Vik, BRJ, et al. can survive with such long turnaround times- because people need exactly what they have to offer.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 22, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^I think he's convincing the Solar for the Strictor model that Strictly 7 makes (that V with the funky bevelling).



haha ya my bad, somebody posted a NGD for a strictor a few days ago so I had the name stuck in my head 



blessedadversary777 said:


> Hmmm, havent seen one yet. Im gonna have to go check it out. Thanks for the heads up









Now you've seen it  there is gonna be a fixed bridge model too


----------



## nostealbucket (Jan 22, 2012)

Carvin, EBMM, strictly 7.

Ibanez and esp = you'll regret it. Its not worth 2k... in my opinion at least.


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> Well, one of the amber-bursted ones was sold right here on SS a while back (this one[/url9, in fact), but I think you're gonna need a lot of patience if you want to score one. Check eBay often and other similar sites that you know of. Sometimes an abundance of patience pays off in the end. That's why builders like Vik, BRJ, et al. can survive with such long turnaround times- because people need exactly what they have to offer.




Yeah, I would love a BRJ and was actually offered one here recently but it didnt have a trem or fretmarkers so I didnt jump on it. My dream 7 string would be a USA Jackson 7 with ebony board, fretmarkers, and Floyd. Know where anything like that is?


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

theicon2125 said:


> haha ya my bad, somebody posted a NGD for a strictor a few days ago so I had the name stuck in my head
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pics. Good looking guitar! I really like the neck thru design! I was told by a couple people that they were "less than perfect" when their Strictly 7's arrived? Still killer looking guitars though!


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

nostealbucket said:


> Carvin, EBMM, strictly 7.
> 
> Ibanez and esp = you'll regret it. Its not worth 2k... in my opinion at least.



The way the market is now, a man can really score some KILLER guitars outside of the MIJ realm for a decent price! I would way rather have me a piece made right here in the US of A! Fa sho!


----------



## CassDarkwing (Jan 22, 2012)

$2000? Save up an extra $1200-$1800 for a custom Daemoness! Can't go wrong!


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

CassDarkwing said:


> $2000? Save up an extra $1200-$1800 for a custom Daemoness! Can't go wrong!



For that kind of cheddar I would be getting a USA Jackson Custom Shop! No doubt about it! The Daemoness' are phenomenal though!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

Not sure if this was suggested, but this is JUST within you budget:

Buy ESP Horizon FR-7 Electric Guitar Black | ESP Electric Guitars | The Music Zoo | SS1136234


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jan 22, 2012)

A Stealth JP could actually have rosewood OR ebony. It depends on when it was made. They changed it from rosewood to ebony later on.


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not sure if this was suggested, but this is JUST within you budget:
> 
> Buy ESP Horizon FR-7 Electric Guitar Black | ESP Electric Guitars | The Music Zoo | SS1136234



Yeah, I was actually considering buying this exact same guitar, from the Music Zoo and everything. Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Furtive Glance said:


> A Stealth JP could actually have rosewood OR ebony. It depends on when it was made. They changed it from rosewood to ebony later on.



Ok. The one I have been looking at is a 2011 model. Would it have ebony or rosewood?


----------



## littledoc (Jan 22, 2012)

blessedadversary777 said:


> Anyways, its good to see a fellow local metalhead on the forum. There are so few of us in the Tulsa area. Even fewer of us that play/own 7 strings. Nice to meet you bro. Thanks for your advice. Do you know anyone locally with any killer 7's for sale at a decent price? If so, hit me up. I have $$$



Yeah I know this one loser of a guy, but it's probably not exactly what you're looking for... 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...d/182281-carvin-dc727-koa-spalt-birdseye.html


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

littledoc said:


> Yeah I know this one loser of a guy, but it's probably not exactly what you're looking for...
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...d/182281-carvin-dc727-koa-spalt-birdseye.html



Yeah, not really looking for a Carvin at the moment. Maybe sometime in the near future though. Thanks for the offer


----------



## DraggAmps (Jan 22, 2012)

blessedadversary777 said:


> Ok. The one I have been looking at is a 2011 model. Would it have ebony or rosewood?



I believe that WOULD be ebony. You'd have to make sure, though. That would definitely be a killer choice. I looked at those and when I first saw them I was in love but I personally love the hardware (especially bridge and tuners) on EBMM's in chrome. I also decided with all the amazing paint jobs EBMM does, I didn't want the flat black. However, that's probably the nicest satin black paint job ever and is probably much further from "primer" in person, which is a lot more than a lot of guitars with flat black can say. It's probably a more durable satin black too, and shouldn't get shiny and wear in certain spots like most flat black guitars. I'd go for it if you like it! Can't go wrong. Feel, quality, and tone doesn't get any better!


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 22, 2012)

DraggAmps said:


> I believe that WOULD be ebony. You'd have to make sure, though. That would definitely be a killer choice. I looked at those and when I first saw them I was in love but I personally love the hardware (especially bridge and tuners) on EBMM's in chrome. I also decided with all the amazing paint jobs EBMM does, I didn't want the flat black. However, that's probably the nicest satin black paint job ever and is probably much further from "primer" in person, which is a lot more than a lot of guitars with flat black can say. It's probably a more durable satin black too, and shouldn't get shiny and wear in certain spots like most flat black guitars. I'd go for it if you like it! Can't go wrong. Feel, quality, and tone doesn't get any better!



Yeah, IF it is ebony, I will be more compelled to buy it. Right now, its between the Stealth and a Tom Anderson 7. Can anyone say, "rock and a hard spot?"


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 22, 2012)

Where is the Tom Anderson 7 string for 2k?


----------



## DraggAmps (Jan 22, 2012)

blessedadversary777 said:


> Yeah, IF it is ebony, I will be more compelled to buy it. Right now, its between the Stealth and a Tom Anderson 7. Can anyone say, "rock and a hard spot?"



Suhrs are outstanding guitars. But I think a 7 will take at least 9 months and closer to 3 grand. Not that it wouldn't be worth it. I've owned Suhrs and would again. I think EBMM and Suhr are equally comparable, just different.

However, If you were on a somewhat stricter budget and wanted a 6 string Suhr substitute, I'd tell you to get a US Masters. They're relatively unknown so they sell use at prices that make them the best bang for your buck ever! Lol. Sort of like US Hamers but even more so with better options, looks, etc. they're semi-custom guitars. I have one that was originally over 3 grand that I payed just over a thousand for and it's very similar to Suhrs and Anderson's Ive owned and tried. Thick flame maple top, top shelf hardware, Bill Lawrence pups, original FR, great craftsmanship, etc. I know this is way off topic but I highly recommend them if you want a Suhr style guitar with a much lower used price.


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 23, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> Where is the Tom Anderson 7 string for 2k?



There isnt a TA 7 for $2K. It was actually closer to $3K


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 23, 2012)

DraggAmps said:


> Suhrs are outstanding guitars. But I think a 7 will take at least 9 months and closer to 3 grand. Not that it wouldn't be worth it. I've owned Suhrs and would again. I think EBMM and Suhr are equally comparable, just different.
> 
> However, If you were on a somewhat stricter budget and wanted a 6 string Suhr substitute, I'd tell you to get a US Masters. They're relatively unknown so they sell use at prices that make them the best bang for your buck ever! Lol. Sort of like US Hamers but even more so with better options, looks, etc. they're semi-custom guitars. I have one that was originally over 3 grand that I payed just over a thousand for and it's very similar to Suhrs and Anderson's Ive owned and tried. Thick flame maple top, top shelf hardware, Bill Lawrence pups, original FR, great craftsmanship, etc. I know this is way off topic but I highly recommend them if you want a Suhr style guitar with a much lower used price.



A Suhr would be cool too! Who's got one?


----------



## RuffeDK (Jan 23, 2012)

Caparison ?

Caparison Guitars - Caparison Dellinger7 FX


----------



## Shogun (Jan 23, 2012)

blessedadversary777 said:


> Ok. The one I have been looking at is a 2011 model. Would it have ebony or rosewood?



Should be ebony, going by the music man website anyways


----------



## pantera95 (Jan 23, 2012)

A carvin or a Strictly 7 for sure. 
Maybe mayones? Not too sure what there brand new price range is, but used seems to be around there from what i've seen. But I could be wrong.


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 23, 2012)

Shogun said:


> Should be ebony, going by the music man website anyways



Thats what I was hoping!


----------



## Dan Halen (Jan 23, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Ever think about trying out a Strictly 7? Judging by what you currently Own you seem to like the superstrat shape, they have a few different styles from vintage fender to a more modern RG bidy shape.
> 
> Also you could take a look at An RGD or a Used J.Custom...maybe Carvin?



I second this. look up strictly 7 on youtube and check out some of the videos the luthiers have posted. also look at the one that Ola Englund uses. fearedse&#39;s Channel - YouTube

its straight black.


----------



## Might-is-Right (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm a little late coming to this party and it looks like there are some good suggestions but my advice would be to find something used. You can get ALOT of guitar for $2K in the used market.

I acquired 2 of my KxKs for under $2K...after just coming back from NAMM and having owned quite a few guitars over the last few years I havent found anything that is close.


----------



## Dan Halen (Jan 23, 2012)

Might-is-Right said:


> I'm a little late coming to this party and it looks like there are some good suggestions but my advice would be to find something used. You can get ALOT of guitar for $2K in the used market.
> 
> I acquired 2 of my KxKs for under $2K...after just coming back from NAMM and having owned quite a few guitars over the last few years I havent found anything that is close.



I also agree here. KxK is also very good. Personally id get a 7DC.


----------



## mphsc (Jan 23, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I also agree here. KxK is also very good. Personally id get a 7DC.



Second that. All the KxK models are sharp, but I like the 7DC or 7SC personally. Pop him an email, he's got a 7DC in-stock & a 7SC on the way...


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 24, 2012)

With that kind of money I'd drop it on an Ibanez 2228 or an Apex I or a JP 7, maybe look at the RC 7's.
You could probably look at customs to.


----------



## Dan Halen (Jan 24, 2012)

BlastFurnace said:


> With that kind of money I'd drop it on an Ibanez 2228 or an Apex I or a JP 7, maybe look at the RC 7's.
> You could probably look at customs to.



funny thing. Ibanez just came out with the RG2228A and its got some nice Passive pickups in it. i think they are both D-Activators but still VERY NICE. not saying that the D-activators are bad cause i feel like thats how that came off.


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 24, 2012)

Might-is-Right said:


> I'm a little late coming to this party and it looks like there are some good suggestions but my advice would be to find something used. You can get ALOT of guitar for $2K in the used market.
> 
> I acquired 2 of my KxKs for under $2K...after just coming back from NAMM and having owned quite a few guitars over the last few years I havent found anything that is close.



I would be happy with a KxK but most of them I have seen have the blank boards Although, we could work a deal on one of yours


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 24, 2012)

mphsc said:


> Second that. All the KxK models are sharp, but I like the 7DC or 7SC personally. Pop him an email, he's got a 7DC in-stock & a 7SC on the way...



Got a link to their home page by chance?


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 24, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> funny thing. Ibanez just came out with the RG2228A and its got some nice Passive pickups in it. i think they are both D-Activators but still VERY NICE. not saying that the D-activators are bad cause i feel like thats how that came off.



Yeah, I just got a really nice offer on a black sparkle 2228. VERY tempting! It dont really matter what kind of pups they put in a 2228 anyways. Im just gonna yank them out and put some BPK's in it


----------



## CassDarkwing (Jan 24, 2012)

.


----------



## CassDarkwing (Jan 24, 2012)

theicon2125 said:


> haha ya my bad, somebody posted a NGD for a strictor a few days ago so I had the name stuck in my head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
WHERE.

do you get one of those.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Jan 24, 2012)

CassDarkwing said:


> WHERE.
> 
> do you get one of those.



Fucking seriously! The fixed bridge one. FTMFW.


----------



## Metalus (Jan 25, 2012)

JPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXI


----------



## killertone (Jan 25, 2012)

You should seriously just buy that Anderson and be done.


----------



## DraggAmps (Jan 25, 2012)

Metalus said:


> JPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXI



Yessir! I'm going to state again that the JPXI meets all of your wishes accept for the fact that it has a small, and perfectly classy, shield inlay. No biggie, IMO. Plus, you seem to like dark guitars and the JPXI is so cool looking and very dark, but offers something much more interesting than just black. You might have to use a discount coupon code or find one used, but still, you couldn't do much better!


----------



## Dan Halen (Jan 25, 2012)

CassDarkwing said:


> WHERE.
> 
> do you get one of those.



Jim has already started a production line for them. hes got some at NAMM now but you dont have to wait very long for them to be released soon. also you could get a custom built one to your own specs and colors even with special RGD body bevels for under $2300


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 25, 2012)

Metalus said:


> JPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXIJPXI



Fa sho, Ive narrowed it down to either a JP7 Stealth or a ESP Horizon FR7. I gotta admit, I like the neck-thru body on the ESP way more than the bolt-on the JP has. tJust think about it, the JP neck could shake loose in an earthquake


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 25, 2012)

killertone said:


> You should seriously just buy that Anderson and be done.



I talked with him a few times and we cant seem to come to an agreement. I would LOVE that guitar though and you know the build is superior quality as are all TA guitars. That rosewood neck/board is to die for. Dangit bro, now you got me GAS'n over that thing again...


----------



## DraggAmps (Jan 25, 2012)

blessedadversary777 said:


> Fa sho, Ive narrowed it down to either a JP7 Stealth or a ESP Horizon FR7. I gotta admit, I like the neck-thru body on the ESP way more than the bolt-on the JP has. tJust think about it, the JP neck could shake loose in an earthquake



 It would be more likely the neck thru would fall down in the earthquake and the neck would snap and you'd be screwed! Bolt on is generally stronger and sustains better.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 25, 2012)

DraggAmps said:


> It would be more likely the neck thru would fall down in the earthquake and the neck would snap and you'd be screwed! *Bolt on is generally stronger and sustains better*.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 25, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Jim has already started a production line for them. hes got some at NAMM now but you dont have to wait very long for them to be released soon. also you could get a custom built one to your own specs and colors even with special RGD body bevels for under $2300



The important question of the day, have you actually played one of Jim's 'guitars'? You get a whole lot of people here recommending guitars they have never played. I could see S7G having more of those than people who've played them rec'ing it.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 25, 2012)

This lol


DraggAmps said:


> I'd easily go with a JP7. I'd save up a little more or look for a used JPX/XI/XII (I'm a little biased because I just did this with the JPXI-7, though). I can't afford to own tons of nice guitars at once, but I have been through quite a few guitars in that price range by buying and selling them and I just haven't played anything I liked as much. It's personal preference, though. Just take all of our answers as recommended guitars that you should look into and then make a decision yourself.
> 
> To me, EBMM's just feel custom in every way and they're flawless like only the best customs are (Usually. However, sometimes things slip passed QC, like with any company. In which case, have EBMM fix or replace it under warranty or send it back to the dealer, because I wouldn't accept anything but a _[perfect_ EBMM). I also love them because they don't really "lack" anywhere. They have great sound, great feel, great features and specs, quality, etc. Great hardware, best trem/bridge ever, pickups that really don't need replacing at all, best quality (and most durable) paint I've seen on a guitar, killer specs (my JPXI has SS frets, 20'' radius, mahogany neck, ebony fretboard, alder body with mahogany "tone block", and maple top. Almost all BFR models have this wood combo. Love that wood combo). Oh, and one other thing I have to mention is versatility. Never played a more versatile guitar, even if I'm not factoring in the piezo system which gives you a really good acoustic type tone. Oh, and greatest neck I've ever felt , especially on the JPXI (which is a bit flatter radius and maybe a little thinner. Perfect shape).


----------



## DraggAmps (Jan 26, 2012)

theicon2125 said:


>



I said generally because it's more dependent on the type and quality of woods, the quality of the neck thru vs the quality of the bolt on, the design/shape of each, etc. But a good, solid bolt on joint, especially like the 5 bolt EBMM's is stronger than most, if not all neck throughs. Especially the good neck thru's, since the main appeal of a neck thru is to have a very minimal heal, which is awesome but not all that strong (if it's maple, especially a 3 or 5 piece maple neck, you're not going to have a problem with strength anyway). 

I know it's usually the preconception (I don't know if I'd say "myth") that neck thru sustains better, but there are probably some reasons for that. I think it's because usually the cheapest end of a brand of guitars is bolt on (and most guitars that are cheap are bolt on in general) and then, with LTD for example, you go into the middle to upper range and there's lots of neck thru's, and you get the idea neck thru is better and those higher end models DO sustain better. And especially when you're younger/newer to guitar, you're not even looking at guitars more expensive than high end LTD's to realize that most of them are bolt on in high end guitars. Plus, the most common thing for a neck thru is a mahogany body and neck, and they often have EMG's too, and a fully mahogany neck thru w/ EMG's will just sustain for ever and sound super liquidy with a soft attack. 

But overall, as a design, a well made bolt on with a good, very flat and tight fitting neck pocket, will usually have better sustain _and_ attack. You can find studies of this. But again, it has more to do with other factors and it's "easier" to get a neck thru to sustain like crazy. It's easier to take a low end neck thru and get it to sustain like a very high end bolt on, but a low end bolt on will pretty much never sustain like a high end, or even a low end neck thru. But if you took one high end builder and had them make two equally spec'd guitars but one was bolt on and one was neck thru, supposedly the bolt on would have better sustain, at least if the neck joint was a good one. My EBMM JPXI-7 definitely sustains better than any of the neck thru's I've owned in the same price range, but it has a mahogany neck and mahogany tone block and my neck thru's generally had maple for the neck.

Again, I think a lot of the "misconception" is because there's often so much mahogany in neck thru's and so much maple/alder/basswood/ash/etc in bolt on's. There's a reason Anderson, EBMM, Suhr, Ibanez, Black Machine, RAN, etc use bolt on's!  Plus many others, like Daemoness, Strandberg, Vik, Oni, etc use basically the same exact design as bolt on, but they just glue it instead. But at the level of all these brands, it doesn't really matter much. They're using very good woods with quality parts and builds and they all sustain insanely well anyway. Besides, all of us guys use 4 noise suppressors anyway, so sustain isn't much of a worry


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 26, 2012)

You could get any specs on a carvin you desire with 2k. Go that route dude, I love mine.


----------



## Dan Halen (Jan 26, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> The important question of the day, have you actually played one of Jim's 'guitars'? You get a whole lot of people here recommending guitars they have never played. I could see S7G having more of those than people who've played them rec'ing it.



Your right, also for the fact that they don't really have too many people who even know who they are. 

No i haven't played one yet, so Yes i am one of those people. But I've been working with Jim to build my own as of recent and he's just really into his work. Hes super easy to get a hold of and Hes been making sure that everything Is perfect before we start this build. so just based on his customer service i figured i could give him a little support.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jan 26, 2012)

CassDarkwing said:


> WHERE.
> 
> do you get one of those.



You can get them from strictly 7 when they put up their new website (idk when that will be) I think Ola said the are gonna run somewhere around 2200 usd


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 26, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Your right, also for the fact that they don't really have too many people who even know who they are.
> 
> No i haven't played one yet, so Yes i am one of those people. But I've been working with Jim to build my own as of recent and he's just really into his work. Hes super easy to get a hold of and Hes been making sure that everything Is perfect before we start this build. so just based on his customer service i figured i could give him a little support.



Good luck with it, I hope your build goes well, but you need to be very careful as customer service, next to aesthetics, are by far the easy parts of guitar building (and even those get screwed up a lot). Enthusiasm unfortunately, doesn't built that good of guitars.


----------



## Relinquish69 (Jan 26, 2012)

if you are willing to shell out a little more, I'd say go for the JPX7. loving the overall tone coming from it compared to the other JPs


----------

